# Mattress Options, outgassing, etc.



## joyrises (May 15, 2007)

Hi, Mamas-
I am at long last able to replace my very tired old mattress. I'm weighing all the options and have not been able to find answers to some of my most important questions- I thought perhaps you all could at least point me in the right direction.

Our family doesn't have any active allergies (I've done successful NAET over the past 8 years or so). However, I'm really concerned about possible exposure to offgassing materials in a new mattress- esp. b/c I had a friend years ago whose triggers for a generalized MCS was (1) paint in a new house and (2) new mattress. Changed her life immensely, of course.

So if you have any info or experience with the following, I would really appreciate it!

- One choice - buying a floor model of a standard commercial polyurethane mattress- thinking that perhaps (?) being a floor model means that it has off-gassed the worst of it's stuff in the store, & won't be so volatile in our bedroom. Wondering if anyone has info about timeline for 'halflife' of VOC type stuff in commercial mattresses.

- Another choice- a local mattress maker who can do a wool/latex mattress. However, it's Talalay latex (which I understand is at least part synthetic?). We don't have any known issues with latex, but I wonder if off-gassing is a concern at all with Talalay?

-And finally, whatever we settle on buying, I'll likely get a mattress topper. I'm thinking about the "protect-all" waterproof cover made in Nebraska- but feel a little uneasy about sleeping on plastic (again, the offgassing question).

So grateful for any feedback!


----------



## dannic (Jun 14, 2005)

On the mattress topper--could you hang it out to off gas for a few weeks before using it? (Or would that even work?) I did this for the vinyl cover for my bed for my HB. At least I didn't smell vinyl...
I've no clue on the other stuff. Eventually I want a K size bed and have wondered about these issues...how long does a mattress typically off gas?


----------



## mamafish9 (Jul 26, 2006)

Also be worried about flame retardants in mattresses - they are required by law, and don't offgas. It's how my DS ended up very toxic in antimony (he doesn't clear it well - my daughter who slept on the same mattress is fine).

I bought foam, latex, and wool from whitelotus.net and made our beds - a bit of work, but a lot cheaper than buying a bed made without flame retardants, from natural materials.


----------



## joyrises (May 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamafish9* 
Also be worried about flame retardants in mattresses - they are required by law, and don't offgas. It's how my DS ended up very toxic in antimony (he doesn't clear it well - my daughter who slept on the same mattress is fine).

I bought foam, latex, and wool from whitelotus.net and made our beds - a bit of work, but a lot cheaper than buying a bed made without flame retardants, from natural materials.

I am so impressed that you made your beds! Did you use any kind of springs, or is it sort of a futon construction?

Thanks for the reminder about flame retardants- I had assumed it was not an issue with wool/Talalay latex, but I will be sure to find out.


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

i've heard great things about Keetsa. i'm seriously thinking of getting 3 new ones for my bed and the 2 dc.


----------



## mamafish9 (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *warm welcome* 
I am so impressed that you made your beds! Did you use any kind of springs, or is it sort of a futon construction?

Thanks for the reminder about flame retardants- I had assumed it was not an issue with wool/Talalay latex, but I will be sure to find out.

We basically put layers of foam together inside a simple case I sewed for them, and then I sewed a topper with 3 layers of the wool inside (it ships already in layers, really easy to do). Basically, if you can sew a square, you can do this







.


----------



## babyinfo (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi Everyone,
We are also searching for a mattress that does not use chemical flame retardants or adhesives. So far I am most impressed with flobeds.com, the natural bed store, and lifekind. There are so many to chose from and they are expensive. We are thinking of a latex bed. Talalay is not synthetic. Just make sure the bed is 100% natural latex.

One brand I found that is more mainstream is Natural Bed by Simmon's, but they do not say exactly what is in the mattress and it says "latex based", which leads me to believe it is not 100 natural. Also, this bed has terrible reviews online.

I also want to add that even if you buy a mattress that you think has off gassed, foam mattresses (including memory foam) break down over years of weight and rolling around on the mattress, which creates particle "off-gassing" for a longtime. If you can afford latex with wool/cotton cover you will be better off.

Good luck!


----------

